# Three corner bowl



## kweinert (Apr 13, 2015)

This is the second one I tried, the first completed. I misremembered how it was supposed to work the first time and it went into the recycle heap.

This time I wanted to be sure I had the opportunity for a lot of practice so I bought a 4x4 and cut it into cubes. This is the first one. By the time I finish practicing I should have a bunch for the craft show next month.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Tony (Apr 13, 2015)

Nice! Do you turn it, then cut the three cornered top? Tony


----------



## kweinert (Apr 13, 2015)

Nope. It's a cube of wood turned on the bias. I'll post a picture when I start the next one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 13, 2015)

Basically standing the cube on one corner and turning ?


----------



## kweinert (Apr 13, 2015)

I just crank it into the headstock without any centers and the live end is a live center with the point removed.

Next I turn down a tenon on the headstock end.

I can post more pictures as I go along if anyone is interested. Won't be tonight though - my wife and I took a day off together and I want to remain on her good side. We've had a very good day. A zoo visit and a movie, now just a relaxing evening.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 14, 2015)

More pix is always welcome.....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## TimR (Apr 14, 2015)

Nice work Ken...I'm sure folks would love to see some progress pics. If you get feeling froggy...Mark St. Leger does a small hollow form with the 3 sided approach, called the "*Rock-a-Bye*" box.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## kweinert (Apr 14, 2015)

Ok, so here are some pictures from the next start here.

Aligning the tool rest with the bottom edge and what it looks like spinning on the bias


 

And with the tenon cut in:


 

This time I measured so I know that I can start cutting in the tenon at 1¼" from the corner nearest the tail stock.

Next, start rounding off the corners closest to the headstock:


 

After a few more passes you can see the flats getting smaller. In the next the shots you can see that the cube was pretty close to a cube shape and that it was fairly well centered as all the flats are close to the same size



 


 


 

Since it was difficult to see in the original pictures, I ran a pencil around the flats to make them easier to see.

And finally the outer shape of the bottom is pretty close to complete:


 

And here's what a moment of inattention can do for you:


 

Got the tool a little too close to the end and took out a splinter that crosses the line of the rim. It'll work out, just annoyed that I do that to myself sometimes.

Parting tool marking where to cut it off. I could probably go deeper but I'm still in the cautious phase of my turning career :)



 

And cut off, rejoined in the chuck:


 

That's all for tonight, about 40 minutes including picture taking time.

More to come.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1 | Informative 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 14, 2015)

Oh mn...that looks so cool. I gottta try it too...

Thanx!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 14, 2015)

Thanks for the instruction! Was wondering how you did that! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Apr 14, 2015)

Nice play by play Ken. I know when I first saw it demo'd I did a forehead slap (my own of course).

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## kweinert (Apr 14, 2015)

The first one I tried (of locust) I ended up turning down the far points instead of the near ones and then couldn't sort out what I'd done wrong.

It sat on the shelf for quite a while until I got back around to looking at the process and saw what I'd done. Then I put it in the scrap heap.


----------



## duncsuss (Apr 14, 2015)

Thanks, Ken -- very helpful series of pix and narrative.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 15, 2015)

My word is that thing scary looking spinning on a bias like that!

Way cool and awesome step by step!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan (May 2, 2015)

Very cool, Ken.


----------



## Graybeard (May 2, 2015)

Thanks for the pictures. They really help. Nice job.
Graybeard


----------

